# Parking Enforcement Officer (Contractor)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Parking Enforcement Officer (Contractor)
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/02/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

About Framingham State University: 
Blah Blah blah. the usual "We're AWESOME! We've got EVERYTHING and so forth. Just a sales pitch. 

Job Description:
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: Under the Supervision of a Sergeant or above, the Parking Enforcement Officer (P.E.O) will patrol assigned area, in uniform on foot to ensure parking compliance with existing parking rules and regulations. Monitor times of vehicles parked in unmetered spaces, record times and return at specific intervals to ticket vehicles remaining in spaces illegally. Provide information to the public regarding parking regulations. At times issue temporary parking passes. Observe and report hazardous conditions such as missing signs, and roadway markings that need to be repainted. Perform traffic control duties such as setting up cones, or placing temporary signs in a specific area. Prepares required forms and records, maintains close communication with Dispatch personnel. Assist Dispatch personnel with parking permit application processes when needed. Close contact with the public required. Ability to communicate clearly while maintaining professional demeanor.

Additional Information:
This is a part-time, non-benefited, contractor position not to exceed 18 hours/week. The schedule is Monday through Thursday 9:00am to 1:00pm. The hourly rate is $15.00.
Framingham State University conducts Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) checks relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile on final candidates prior to an offer of employment for all positions. Framingham State University requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.
Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

Application Instructions:
Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.
For full consideration, application materials must be received by March 14, 2017. 
Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.
Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or [email protected].

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:

*Candidates must have completed High School, or GED equivalent, and a valid Massachusetts driver's license.
*Must have the ability to communicate effectively both written and verbally; to read, write and comprehend the English language; must be able to write legibly and accurately record information.
*Physical stamina required. Must be able to stand or walk for periods of time, in varying weather conditions.
*Must be able to lift and carry traffic cones; enter and exit vehicles frequently.
*Must demonstrate initiative and exercise sound judgment; able to deal with the public with courtesy and discretion in a variety of situations.
*Candidate must pass a complete background investigation and be eligible for appointment as a parking officer under M.G.L 147 Section 10F

PI97073983
*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Framingham State University

Phone:
508-626-4530

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/5gm4k4syft


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Fuck SSPO!!!

(Special State Parking Officer)


----------

